# The winter months...indoor projects completed!



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

A quick run through, not only the winte,r but basically projects from July onwards. The house was in decent shape when we moved in, but was an estate sale and had been empty about 3 years. It was definitely laid out in a way too traditional style, small accordion doors into the dining room, which was carpeted, and the main level was not laid out with movement in mind, so we opened up a wall along the dining room, and replaced alot of wood paneling with fresh drywall. 

Everything except the kitchen countertops was DIY, we used some pretty expensive Silestone, so I left that to the pros. (If they break it, they buy it)

Here are a few quick before/after shots of the main rooms....






















Restained kitchen cabinets with new countertops...




































Media room, No I didnt trash the shelving, it is all mounted in the garage, and it works a treat...



















Latest project, the office with built in shelving...



















Lots of days, work, home to work, dinner, sleep, repeat. But always fun!


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Hit the picture limit for the before and after of the dining room wall...


----------



## cswatson98 (Feb 23, 2012)

I really like what you did with your cabinets. Are they oak? If so, how did you go about re-staining them? Would enjoy hearing your thoughts/advice, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Double (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, I believe that they are oak. Although the cabinets are veneered plywood.

I used a gelcoat stain on them since they werea already stained with a golden oak color. 

We used MinWax Gel Stain Brazilian Rosewood for the two base coats, and MinWax Urethane for the top coat(I believe Spar Urethane, but have to check). You can really fine tune the gloss of the urethane based on how thick you lay it on.

I removed all of the doors, hand sanded the detail and DA'd the large flat sections, then tacked the whole door. 150 before the first coat and 220 before the second. I did not sand between the final gel coat and the urethane. I definitely requires two coats of gel stain when its this dark.

Everything came out better than expected and I'll try to post a better picture this evening. 

I had no previous experience with gel stains, but this product was fairly easy to use. My family owned a paint company growing up, and my father had alot of good things to say about this product when you are applying over old stains.

I've had trouble finding that particular color at the big box stores(I brought the originial with me from the paint store when we moved form Virignia to Texas), but was able to locate it at Sherwin-Williams.


----------



## SER56 (Jan 18, 2012)

Those all look awesome, well done!


----------



## scotzilla (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome job


----------

